# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Физкульт-привет!

## Rtyom

Вы никогда не задумывались, как перевести это шутливое приветствие?

----------


## chaika

шутки переводятся плохо.  
Представление не имею о значении вашего шутливого приветствия. Может, объясните в чём юмор, а потом попытаемся перевести? спасибо.

----------


## Lampada

> шутки переводятся плохо.  
> Представление не имею о значении вашего шутливого приветствия. Может, объясните в чём юмор, а потом попытаемся перевести? спасибо.

 "Физкульт-привет!" из той же серии, что и _физкульт-ура!_  СПОРТИВНЫЙ МАРШ 
Из кинофильма "Вратарь", 
Музыка И. Дунаевского     Cлова В. Лебедева-Кумача  
Ну-ка, солнце, ярче брызни, 
Золотыми лучами обжигай! 
Эй, товарищ! Больше жизни! 
Поспевай, не задерживай, шагай!  
Припев:
Чтобы тело и душа были молоды, 
Были молоды, были молоды, 
Ты не бойся ни жары и ни холода, 
Закаляйся, как сталь!   *Физкульт-ура! 
Физкульт-ура-ура-ура!* Будь готов! 
Когда настанет час бить врагов, 
От всех границ ты их отбивай! 
Левый край! Правый край! Не зевай!  
Ну-ка, ветер, гладь нам кожу, 
Освежай нашу голову и грудь! 
Каждый может стать моложе, 
Если ветра веселого хлебнуть!  
Ну-ка, дождик, теплой влагой
Ты умой нас огромною рукой, 
Напои нас всех отвагой, 
А не в меру горячих успокой!  
Эй, вратарь, готовься к бою, -
Часовым ты поставлен у ворот! 
Ты представь, что за тобою
Полоса пограничная идет!

----------


## Rtyom

"Физкульт-привет" — то же саоме, что обычный "привет", однако употребляемое только в ситуациях, связанных со спортом. Оно не является формальным, поэтому всегда воспринимается иронично. 
Можно так поприветствовать участников спортивных состязаний, а можно и участников литробола (это отнюдь не спортивное состязание, как может показаться, а банальная пьянка).

----------


## Leof

По моему мнению, физкульт-привет - лозунг советской агитационной пропаганды спорта и здорового образа жизни, типично советское выражение и аналогов в других странах не имеет.   Слово физкультура - типично советское, образовано из двух кусочков, обрезков, как агитфарфор, например. В этот период активный процесс словотворчества, направленный на создание нового советского языка привёл к появлению громадного количества таких слов тандемов и целых конструкторов, похожих на мосгоррыбсельхознавоз. Эта традиция жива и поныне. К моему сожалению. Слова эти очень уродливы, как мне кажется. 
В других странах слова образуют из целых слов, как футбол или фортепиано. Или, если уж придумывают из ничего, то тогда целиком, как аспирин или автомобиль. Бывают, конечно, и исключения.
Хотя большинство известных нам греческих слов с двумя или несколькими корнями образуются по такому же принципу, и многие латинские и многие многие другие, советские слова резко контрастируют с ними, выделяясь своей...да совковостью! другое слово подобрать трудно. Например, до сих пор употребляемое Минкульт. Или Иняз - закончил Иняз, работает в Минкульте, членкор академии наук - светило русской культуры!

----------


## Rtyom

Если аналогов нет, ещё не значит, что перевести нельзя. 
А вот насчёт того, что сложносокращённые слова — только совковые, сомневаюсь. Вспомнить примеров не могу. 
(Но вспомнилось вот что: гум*фак*, физ*фак*, доктор физ*мат*наук)  ::

----------


## Leof

Мне кажется, до семнадцатаго года они встречались редко. 
Кото-то из сатириков шутил по поводу объявления в современной газете, где говорилось, что нужен воспитатель, и в числе требований значилось: _мужчина, пед.образ_.
Педобр*а*з - это звучит гордо!  ::   
Перевести даже я могу попытаться! 
Physical culture greetings 
Physical culture hello

----------


## Ken Watts

If I understand Leof's meaning correctly here are some other possibilities:  

> Hello Gym! So today I get back to being the me that works out!  Yippee!

  http://girlgab.typepad.com/divaquest/20 ... o_gym.html  

> i look prego [pregnant] seriously!! HELLO GYM!

  http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/15 ... 5389jzpVoi  

> Physical Education - Hello!!! My name is Donna Jordan, and I teach physical education.

  http://www.zoominfo.com/people/level2page20128.aspx  

> *gym* . . .  *1.*  ( _informal_ ) Same as  *gymnasium* *2. physical education:* physical education, especially as a school subject ( _informal_ )

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2007) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/gym.html  

> *gymnasium* . . . *1. large exercise room:* a large room equipped for physical exercise or training of various kinds, e.g. in a school or a private club

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2007) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_18616 ... asium.html

----------


## Rtyom

Hm, looks interesting. Thanks for the direction, Ken Watts.

----------

